# IE "application not found"



## snapple (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks in advance for any help or advice.

So i had IE 6.0 installed and firefox installed. I mainly used firefox.

I saw that IE 7.0 Beta used tabs - so i installed the beta and used that instead.

I since uninstalled the IE 7.0 Beta and used firefox. All was well.

Apart from, whenever i went to visit a site in IE, it 'flipped' straight over to Firefox.

So i unistalled firefox in the hope that i could use IE again without any problems.

However, whenever i try and use IE i get the error messgae:

"Application not found"

I have gone throuhg all te Running of the various .dll files, i have reset the Browser defaults, i have reset the .HTML and .HTM files (well, what they open with by default anyway).

Still no luck!

Regards, snapple


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Sounds like the uninstall didn't quite complete. Have you tried reinstalling then uninstalling the beta again? Have a look here

http://msdn.microsoft.com/ie/releasenotes/default.aspx


----------

